# Help Needed Food Allergy



## Cutie Patootie (Jun 6, 2010)

I am afraid that Kylie is having a food allergy. She had a very bad ear infection right after I got her. I know a lot of maltese have chronic ear problems and she had a ton of hair in her ears so I am not sure if it could have anything to do with food allergies.

Then, she was wiping her face with her front paws. I'm not sure if any of you remember, but it was a constant battle to try to keep her face clean and dry when she first came home. I am finally able to easily keep her face dry, but she is still rubbing her face quite a bit.

Finally, she has been licking her back feet and between her toes. My vet said she thought she could have a food allergy.

She is currently eating Stella and Chewy beef. Does anyone have a recommendation for a different protein source other than beef? Also, I am not sure if Stella and Chewy is the best food for possible allergies?


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I know that Laurel has environmental allergies and awhile ago she had an infection that took two different meds to clear up. She also would lick her paws. I started grain free Fromm on her, and she doesn't lick very much at all. I don't know about the ear infection as this was the only one that she has had.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

We just went through an ear infection that was so bad by the time we caught it that it burst the eardrum (the vet says it will heal). We are under the care of a specialist who eventually was able to sedate & wash out the ear (after 2 wks of meds). We had antibiotics & steroids (which neither I nor the vet liked but was crucial to be able to get into the ear---she was considering surgery if this didn't work). 
Now Kitzi is on an exclusion diet for about 3 months to see if it is a food allergy---which I have trouble believing as he doesn't lick his paws, etc. & this was his only ear infection (at least that we are aware of---he is very stoic & doesn't show pain easily. I only knew about this because he was guarding that side of his face & tried to bite me when I touched it---not his style).
I am using venison as a novel source of protein. She also suggested horse meat, rabbit, lamb or kangaroo. Since I live overseas & was planning to come to the US for a month I chose one I could get in both places. He is tolerating it well, but still guarding the ear a bit.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

For food allergies, you should rotate proteins, and, if you use them, grains.

I'd stay away from lamb and chicken right now since they are "hot" foods and will not help any inflammation she has going on.

Turkey, salmon, and bison are "cooling" meats which would be good to use until her symptoms go away.

If you look at her skin, often times you can tell a dog is having inflammation. Their skin will be warmer than normal, or redder. I was shocked with how light Gus and Grace's skin really is. It was always so pink. Now I know when their skin turns pink (usually first around their eyes or underside of ears) they are having inflammation from something.

Bananas, blueberries, cucumbers, and watermelon are cooling foods... Try pureeing them. Greek yogurt is cooling, as well.

For Gus, adding a green's powder with a probiotic, along with home cooking did wonders for his allergies (and he was allergic to over a dozen foods).

I know S & C's has other proteins, so I'd recommend getting some of the others and rotating. Another option (works well for my sister) is a grain free raw food like Grandma Lucy's Pureformance, since they have proteins like Rabbit or Goat.


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Jun 6, 2010)

Great information, thank you so much! The underside of her ears are definitely pretty pink even though the infection is better now. I will try some of the suggestions and see if I can get my baby girl feeling better.


----------



## BeautifulMaltese (Dec 4, 2013)

Terrific info....I have tried bison, bananas, greek yogurt and have had great results with those foods as well....


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Cutie Patootie said:


> I am afraid that Kylie is having a food allergy. She had a very bad ear infection right after I got her. I know a lot of maltese have chronic ear problems and she had a ton of hair in her ears so I am not sure if it could have anything to do with food allergies.
> 
> Then, she was wiping her face with her front paws. I'm not sure if any of you remember, but it was a constant battle to try to keep her face clean and dry when she first came home. I am finally able to easily keep her face dry, but she is still rubbing her face quite a bit.
> 
> ...


I read S&C was developed for her rescue dog with alot of issues but not sure if they were allergies in nature. Could be environmental with Kylie. But I'd nix the beef if were me and rinse feet often. Sammie developed red itchy ears, shaking his head lot, and chewing his feet when he was younger. A vet told me back then it could be environmental and foods. All I know is switching to GF Fromm cured his issues up. Back then I read here on sticky about allergy diets to feed GF / fish. He now is 4 and eats the duck S&C with his Fromm. Good luck with Kylie. :wub: It's no fun for sure. :angry:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Wanted to add. Sammie never had ear infections so his was food related. Some of it he did out grow like chewing of feet. I think the vaccine phase had a lot to do with all his itching and red ears. Just a hunch.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

edelweiss said:


> We just went through an ear infection that was so bad by the time we caught it that it burst the eardrum (the vet says it will heal). We are under the care of a specialist who eventually was able to sedate & wash out the ear (after 2 wks of meds). We had antibiotics & steroids (which neither I nor the vet liked but was crucial to be able to get into the ear---she was considering surgery if this didn't work).
> Now Kitzi is on an exclusion diet for about 3 months to see if it is a food allergy---which I have trouble believing as he doesn't lick his paws, etc. & this was his only ear infection (at least that we are aware of---he is very stoic & doesn't show pain easily. I only knew about this because he was guarding that side of his face & tried to bite me when I touched it---not his style).
> I am using venison as a novel source of protein. She also suggested horse meat, rabbit, lamb or kangaroo. Since I live overseas & was planning to come to the US for a month I chose one I could get in both places. He is tolerating it well, but still guarding the ear a bit.


Gosh I hate he has had to go through this. Vet told me often its just the floppy ears and water from bathing makes them more prone. Seems odd to me it would be from food now. But heck I don't know. Hope he heals up all the way real soon Sandi. :wub:


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

SammieMom said:


> Wanted to add. Sammie never had ear infections so his was food related. Some of it he did out grow like chewing of feet. I think the vaccine phase had a lot to do with all his itching and red ears. Just a hunch.


Chewing of the feet can be from something bothering them and then after doing it for so long it becomes a habit. Vaccines given when the immune system is fighting to get stronger starts a tail spin backwards. Especially after a spay or a litter of pups. Was there any vaccines given right before you got her? Big hugs!


----------

